# Meet My Rats! Stormy and Coconut!



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Once upon a time, I was told about rats.After months of begging my parents, I got two rats. So yea! My sister and I both got a rat (don't worry their housed together!) and living in their double critter nation! So here they are, Stormy and Coconut! 

Stormy:She is a shy little girl, learning about the world around her and her new owners. She loves hiding under fleece, and sitting in her favorite corner. She is a white and grey rat, that loves sholder rides. 
Coconut:A spunky girl with a friendly ratatude. She loves Cheerios and Fruity Pebbles, and is adventure to the max.Always saying "Hey!" When I open the cage and is very loving to new guests! 






And now I'm thinking about adding another two to the mischief, as our breeder is retiring one of her females after this next litter, and we think she might be a good pet along with one of her babies


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

The last picture is sideways, Stormy isn't upside down


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Awwww they are precious!! <3


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

They are adorable!


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

So cute


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

Stormy's coat is what me dream rat would have. c: It's awesome that you got rats!


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

PastelRat said:


> Stormy's coat is what me dream rat would have. c: It's awesome that you got rats!


Haha, when we met the breeder, she had four Stormy, Coconut, and two other rats in a cage. (The baby girls) and as soon as I saw Stormy, I was like "That one please. I neeeeed that one" (not really but still) I just love rats with cute patterns.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Harvey&Calvin (Jul 17, 2016)

<3 Sweet little babies and a third to the bunch would be so much fun!


----------

